# Ballyogan charging for green waste



## penang (12 Feb 2007)

Hi, 

Ballyogan recycling facility now charge for green waste.  I guess I always knew this was coming but was wondering does anyone know a free facility in the Dublin area?

Thanks 

p


----------



## Jareck (12 Feb 2007)

I was up there yesterday getting rid of timber, some metal and a hoover, didn't get charged at all...


----------



## Purple (12 Feb 2007)

Jareck said:


> I was up there yesterday getting rid of timber, some metal and a hoover, didn't get charged at all...


You are not meant to just drop it at the gate when they are closed


----------



## car (12 Feb 2007)

ballymount should still be free. 10 mins on the m50 from ballyogan


----------



## penang (12 Feb 2007)

thought so too but  suggests that its €12 for green waste in ballymount


----------



## car (12 Feb 2007)

oops, didnt see the "green waste" bit.  I was there 3-4 weeks ago and dumped a load of recycling stuff for free, it was non-green though.


----------



## BillK (12 Feb 2007)

No charge for recycling green waste over here where I live in England, but they do charge for the compost that they produce from the green waste.
Maybe your people are missing a trick.


----------



## bacchus (12 Feb 2007)

BillK said:


> No charge for recycling green waste over here where I live in England, but they do charge for the compost that they produce from the green waste.
> Maybe your people are missing a trick.



Opposite done in Eire. You pay for green waste but you get a bag of compost free (well, it is included in the price).


----------



## liteweight (13 Feb 2007)

bacchus said:


> Opposite done in Eire. You pay for green waste but you get a bag of compost free (well, it is included in the price).



Where? I never got free compost. I think it's a bad idea to charge for green waste as people willjust start putting it in their bins again. You can put green waste in the brown bins though.


----------



## paper-folder (13 Feb 2007)

Hi,
Garden waste is accepted free at some of the Dublin City Council bring centres (e.g. Windmill Road in Crumlin).  This is restricted to domestic users and trailers aren't allowed.  

The whole situation is very strange, despite a supposedly common strategy for Dublin waste across the 4 local authorities, there is a wide variation in charges..free in DCC, reasonable in SDCC's Esker Centre, and expensive in DL-R.

p.s. have you tried home-composting?  I know it can be hard to accomodate everything you produce, but if some is mixed with appropriate kitchen waste, it can be very worthwhile.


----------



## penang (14 Feb 2007)

Thanks for the replies.  I'll try Windmill rd for sure.

yep I do compost - have plenty  of it if any of you want some, bring a bag and help yourselves.  Problem I have is hedge clippings and storm debris from trees do not compost well......so I need to get rid of it.  Green recycling was ideal until they started charging for it....

P


----------



## vocluse34 (2 Mar 2007)

I consider the decision by Dun Laoghaire Rathdown County Council to charge for Green Waste at the Ballyogan Recycling Centre to be typical of the attitude of our new County Manager (Mr. Eoin Keegan) to the consumer. He displayed his arrogance readily and frequently in his previous position as the Traffic Czar for Dublin City.

I believe that we should refer the issue of Charging for Green Waste to the various Election Candidates as they seek our votes in the forthcoming Dail Election. It is a further Stealth Tax.

I have been paying the Waste Charges that are now imposed upon us annually for picking up our waste bins. I understand that there are now a very large number of householders who are in fact not paying these charges. It would be of interest to see some statistics on this matter.

I am now proposing to deduct from my Annual Waste Charge payments any costs that I will incur at the Ballyogan Recycling Centre for disposal of Green Waste in future. I would encourage others to do the same.


----------



## RainyDay (3 Mar 2007)

vocluse34 said:


> I believe that we should refer the issue of Charging for Green Waste to the various Election Candidates as they seek our votes in the forthcoming Dail Election. It is a further Stealth Tax.


If the candidates are councillors in Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, then this indeed is a worthy topic for discussion on the doorstep. If not, there isn't much point really.

I heard from one councillor that they weren't too happy with this decision, but it was really a question of balancing the budget. The green waste disposal costs about €850k per annum, so if they left it free, they would need to cut other services, or increase business rates or domestic waste charges.


----------



## penang (6 Mar 2007)

Went to Windmill Rd at the weekend.  Still free there for green waste but the lads working there reckon it won't be for long.


----------

